# What MPG does your 325i get?



## Fritz (Sep 8, 2003)

Just ordered a 325i Step and I was wondering what the average MPG you guys get? How many miles does your tank go b/f you refill?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

My '02 5spd gets 23mpg according to the OBD, with an average speed of 30mph. With a full tank, the OBD says I can go just a tad under 400 miles. I have never tried to verify the OBD numbers by keeping track of things on my own.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Fritz said:


> Just ordered a 325i Step and I was wondering what the average MPG you guys get? How many miles does your tank go b/f you refill?


I've got a 323 with step.

Routinely I get 26 mpg around town.

I got 32 mpg on a recent trip to DC, that included some around town stuff.

Ed


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Geeze, I don't know how you people do this...

325 Touring MT

With my 'normal' driving (most local speed limits here are 45-60) averaging ~29MPH, I get about 21.5. I just went to and from Las Vegas driving between 75-80MPH, and managed to eek out 25. I actually make a conscious effort to try and keep the 'fun gauge' over toward the left, and still only manage these numbers.


----------



## Steel Blue (May 22, 2003)

2001 325i here and I get b/w 350-400 miles on a full tank.
That is mostly suburban driving, with a 1.5 hr commute to work (both ways) as well.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

I consistently get about 23.8 mpg in normal driving... probably 50-50 city and highway. On long highway-only trips, I get about 28 mpg.

2002 325i 5sp.


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

25/32 on a step? I have a MY01 Ci, and city driving is about 21-22, and highway crusing is 29-30. Long trips 32-33 easy. I've broken the 400 mile barrier on one tank about five times.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

My personal best is 450 miles on a tank with an average of 30MPG. The worst I've seen it was 18MPG, average in the city around 22MPG.


----------



## pps-325xit (Jan 18, 2002)

Sport wagion with AWD/MT. Average around town is around 23mpg (average speed ~32mph). Highest all highway mpg was around 35mpg.


----------



## GregE_325 (Jan 16, 2002)

I usually get around 27 in mixed driving, and 31 or so on extended highway trips.


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

Kaz said:


> Geeze, I don't know how you people do this...
> 
> 325 Touring MT
> 
> With my 'normal' driving (most local speed limits here are 45-60) averaging ~29MPH, I get about 21.5. I just went to and from Las Vegas driving between 75-80MPH, and managed to eek out 25. I actually make a conscious effort to try and keep the 'fun gauge' over toward the left, and still only manage these numbers.


I agree 

Best: 21.68
Worst: 17.81

MT, 95% city driving. The 21.68 was based on a trip down to the coast.


----------



## steve dunham (May 30, 2002)

'01 325XiT wagon, averages 26.1 mpg's on 93 octane.
Driving is 65% highway ( mountain pass ) and 35% city.
Went 415 miles on a tank once and the "miles left to empty "
read "2" ...! I don't recommend waiting that long to refuel
however...


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I seem to consistently get 26mpg/tank-- no matter how I drive.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

16-18MPG, typically. My driving is about 70% low speed, stop light city, though.

I've averaged as high as 28 on long trips.


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

In the winter/spring, the maximum I get is 26.7 MPG (I do a lot of 
highway driving as well as a lot of city driving)

This summer, I was down to 25.7 MPG.


I recall that the 330 (non-ZHP) actually gets better mileage (?)


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

car_for_mom said:


> I recall that the 330 (non-ZHP) actually gets better mileage (?)


All 330s are EPA-rated higher than their 325 counterparts, mostly due to their taller gearing. Conversely I'm probably suffering the consequences of having super-low gearing. An overdrive 6th would help me here, I think. What really gets me are all these xiT drivers that do much better than me.

450 miles-to-empty is pretty much a pipe dream for me. I saw it for a few stretches coming back from Vegas the other day, but right now it's looking more like 420, and with my normal driving, it's closer to 350.


----------



## pps-325xit (Jan 18, 2002)

Maybe it's the lower gearing in the xiT... Get to 5th gear quicker.
On flat ground around town, I'm in 5th gear by the time I reach 35-40mph.



Kaz said:


> All 330s are EPA-rated higher than their 325 counterparts, mostly due to their taller gearing. Conversely I'm probably suffering the consequences of having super-low gearing. An overdrive 6th would help me here, I think. What really gets me are all these xiT drivers that do much better than me.
> 
> 450 miles-to-empty is pretty much a pipe dream for me. I saw it for a few stretches coming back from Vegas the other day, but right now it's looking more like 420, and with my normal driving, it's closer to 350.


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

pps-325xit said:


> Maybe it's the lower gearing in the xiT... Get to 5th gear quicker.
> On flat ground around town, I'm in 5th gear by the time I reach 35-40mph.


Come on man, you drive like 200 miles a month. You baby your car too much  .


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

how do you guys get in the 30s??? Do you set cruise control at 55 on the freeway or something. I guess sedan/coupes are geared differently then wagons, didnt know it made such a difference

Best we have gotten is about 27 maybe 28. My wife gets about 24-25 on a commute that is city speeds but constant speeds if that makes sense.


----------



## tejenkins (Feb 4, 2003)

Fritz said:


> Just ordered a 325i Step and I was wondering what the average MPG you guys get? How many miles does your tank go b/f you refill?


I've had my car for a little over 2 months/2900 miles. I've averaged 23.4 mpg over that time (124.9 gallons). I'd guess I get low 20's (20-22 mpg) in the city, close to 30 on the highway.


----------



## LouT (Jun 11, 2003)

Fritz said:


> Just ordered a 325i Step and I was wondering what the average MPG you guys get? How many miles does your tank go b/f you refill?


My '02 325i with MT gets between 23 and 30 mpg. Normal driving (10 mile, 12 minute commute to work) I get 24-26 and need gas at about 360 miles. On our Nevada (driving) vacation, we consistantly averaged about 28 at 80+ mph although got the best mileage with my spouse driving the last 300 miles home all in Oregon (65 or less).


----------



## WLN1951B (Jul 17, 2003)

'03 325i, 5-speed, between 22 and 33 mpg.


----------



## Scooter086 (Sep 7, 2003)

my '95 325i gets only 14mpg bout 300 miles in the tank  but thats driving to school and home every day, so i am just sitting in traffic, or accelerating really fast.


----------



## blw_325i (Oct 16, 2002)

On my '03 325 5-sp, current OBC numbers are 28.8 mpg with avg. speed of 38.2. That is mostly highway driving in commute traffic. I can consistently get 450 miles out of a tank.


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

'03 5spd
obc
avg speed 27mph
mpg 24.1
thats mixed city/hwy spirited driving

got 32mpg 100% hwy with some hills, lots of cruis ctl, mostly 65mph(60-70)


----------



## Phil F (Mar 16, 2003)

Fritz said:


> Just ordered a 325i Step and I was wondering what the average MPG you guys get?


I get around 23.5 with my xi (with 5 speed). That's about 50/50 city/highway.


----------



## sshuit (Apr 15, 2002)

23 mpg in a 80/20 hwy/city split.

Best would be around....29mpg...


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

OBC says 23.6 :thumbup:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Just for kicks, I reset the MPG indicator for the first time a couple of days ago. Just driving around town, all surface streets with mostly short hops, I was getting anywhere from 14.5 to 18 mpg. Today I took a ride out to Burbank (from Torrance... 405 -> 101/134 -> 5) and back and now I'm reading a combined 24 mpg or so. Total mileage since I did the reset is a bit less than 200 miles.


----------

